# Where to get good sleeves?



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

No dont worry I am not going to try to turn my sled dogs into protection dogs LOL Im asking on behalf of a friend of mine. Can anybody link me to some good sites to get good quality bite sleeves? Thanks!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Look under links section titled internet store k-9 there are several on that topic.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ray Allens lightweight sleeves are the ones I like the most right now. I hear good things about Hard Dogs sleeves too though but havent had the opportunity to use em yet.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have several Hard Dog items. I like them. I have a Hard Dog suit too. It's not bad, just a little too bulky for me. Like you though, Ray Allens lightweights are hard to beat. 

DFrost


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I saw *sleeves* and had to look, me and my sleeve addiction...... I'm gonna have to call Hil's hotline after I post. I third that.....Ray Allen lightweight sleeves....the best out there. I have used and own most of the brands that are made and nothing compares


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I saw *sleeves* and had to look, me and my sleeve addiction...... I'm gonna have to call Hil's hotline after I post. I third that.....Ray Allen lightweight sleeves....the best out there. I have used and own most of the brands that are made and nothing compares


you might be able to get some good sleeves of Lacey:lol: seeing as shes doing the FR thing she dont need em:lol: Think Lace has enough to supply the whole state:lol:


----------



## Art Lavely (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 3 HardDog's Sleeve's and I think they are incredibly built, super quality items. Every time I get one of their sleeves, they all feel the same, go up the same and look the same. The dogs can't tell what they are gonna get like other sleeves they get "Smart" on. 

I started my puppy on a Chomp sleeve and that is excellent for targeting and developing bite due to the sweet spot in the middle of it. He has never bit anywhere else than in the middle of other sleeves as a result of using the Chomp. I will train every young dog with that sleeve until they develop something better. I think that their Shortie Lite Sleeve is the absolute bomb for developing a harder bite and get better grips. It is a Barrel sleeve, but no that hard. Both are Super training sleeves. 

I dont see myself going to anything else, their trial arm (Shark Sleeve) will not allow you to give the dog a bad bite and worked well for me at our recent USA trial. Trust me, I have tried.

"My Decoy", you must try these sleeves when you get back from your European Vacation....You will leave Ray Allen like an old newspaper.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got a couple of Hard Dog sleeves as well. One of my suits is also a Hard Dog. they are ok, I really don't have any complaints. Except, make sure when you grab a puppy sleeve you know which dog is coming at you.

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I've got a couple of Hard Dog sleeves as well. One of my suits is also a Hard Dog. they are ok, DFrost


Every time I see someone in a Hard Dog suit I cant stop thinking of the kid From “A Christmas Story” who falls down in his puffy snow suit and can’t get up!


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Charlie Kurchner of canine consultants sells nice sleeves very cheap. I use his stuff alot. I am not a big fan of the hard dog stuff, veru bulky and hard to move in. JMO.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Every time I see someone in a Hard Dog suit I cant stop thinking of the kid From “A Christmas Story” who falls down in his puffy snow suit and can’t get up!


i'll take my hard dog suit any day of the week over our ray allen suit. you think a hard dog suit looks like the christmas story kid? put on that ray allen suit and you'll like the christmas story kid on a 2 week eating binge...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: I don't like any bulky suits. Especially the Ray Allen's. I like all the Demanet suits I've worn, and there's an old suit the county uses that's not too bad, dont remember the brand, but its got an inner-jacket and an outer-jacket wtih detachable sleeves if I remember correctly.


----------



## Art Lavely (Apr 14, 2007)

-I just got off the phone with Guy, the owner of HardDog's.

You just cant beat it when the owner is willing to talk to you about his equipment and what he can do to meet your goals and expectations. Again, I am happy and I know what the next sleeve I am going to buy is. If you call them and tell them what you want, they either have it or they can make it. 

Two Thumbs Up for me on the Sleeves. I can't say anything about the suits other than they look like they do the job and are well made.


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.dogsportgear.com/


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I've used sleeves from Elite K9 and can honestly say I don't care for them. They are a bit too bulky for my likes and they leave marks on your arms even after working only a few dogs. 

I have a puppy chomp and an intermediate sleeve from www.Signaturek9.com and I must say that I like them the best out of any other sleeve I've used so far. The intermediate is a bit softer for the younger dogs that are still learning to bite properly but has also stood up to full on bites from experienced GSDs and Mals with no problems. 
One person that used it said that the handle in it was at a slightly weird angle so it torqued her wrist when working the dog, but neither myself or anyone else who has used it has had a problem with this.


----------

